# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Γενικά >  >  Development board για Altera MAX EPM7128S και EPM7160S

## cdesp

Για όσους χρειάζονται μια πλακέτα για τα CPLD της Altera παραθέτω τρείς εικόνες, μια έτοιμη 
για εκτύπωση και "σιδέρωμα", μια στην οποία φαίνονται οι θέσεις που πρέπει να μπουν τα jumper 
cables και μια με το τελειωμένο board.


Προσοχή στο 7160 δεν λειτουργούν κάποια I/O ports οπότε δείτε το datasheet.
Ο προγραμματισμός γίνεται με JTAG καλώδιο, το USB Blaster (ή κάποιο παρόμοιο) και το 
λογισμικό που θα χρειαστεί είναι το Quartus web edition έκδοση 13.0.1 που είναι και η 
τελευταία που υποστηρίζει την σειρά MAX.

Finished.jpgplcc84 adaptor altera 7128_top.jpg
PLCC84_Altera_Double.jpg

----------

bchris (12-04-15), 

SeAfasia (12-04-15), 

timekeeper (26-10-15)

----------


## SeAfasia

ωραία πλακέτα, σίδερο; 
Γιατί δε την έβαλες στις παρουσιάσεις;

----------


## cdesp

Χρησιμοποιώ laminator αντί για σίδερο.
Δεν είναι κάποια ολοκληρωμένη κατασκευή με την έννοια ότι κάνει κάτι συγκεκριμένο οπότε δεν την έβαλα εκεί.
Αν πρέπει να μπει εκεί ας το βάλει κάποιος admin.

----------


## SeAfasia

Χρήστο, ποιόν laminator χρησιμοποιείς και τι είδους χαρτί; 
Το cad πρόγραμμα είναι το express pcb; 
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## cdesp

Το laminator το είχα πάρει από το lidl πριν χρόνια, δεν το έχω πειράξει απλά περνάω την πλακέτα πολλες φορές για να ανεβάσει θερμοκρασία και το καθυστερώ και κατά το πέρασμα με το κουμπί που ελέγχει το πάχος.
Χαρτί χρησιμοποιώ διαφημιστικά του Discount Market μετά από πολλές δοκιμές που έκανα είναι τα πιο καλά.
Και για πρόγραμμα το proteus.

----------

